# EATADIK Training video for 18Bravo's



## 8'Duece (Mar 13, 2011)

*



* 
*CNN went deep inside  of Pineland for this special interview with the 18B Cadre of the SFQC. Enjoy !!! *


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2011)

Postred like a million times there Big Brother :)
Still funny though...


----------



## Budha (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw this for the first time a few months ago! Good Stuff! Be sure to read the scrolling text at the bottom of the screen!


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the crawler at the bottom..


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't the guys who made this get in trouble? I vaguely recall something to that effect right after the video was posted on YT.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL ... Eat a dick!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Didn't the guys who made this get in trouble? I vaguely recall something to that effect right after the video was posted on YT.



Not sure as to the 'if' but whoever did should have gotten in trouble... As funny as the video is, it  is a pretty damn unprofessional reflection of a group that prides themselves on being professional soldiers. No disrespect intended to the long tabbers or the cadre in the video (we played the same games when I was instructing weapons for Big Army), but if something like this was made public from my old unit we would have been in some very hot water.

Still a funny video to watch though.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 14, 2011)

I honestly had never seen it before, so apoligies if it's been posted once or twice.  Saw it posted on Gary O'Neals FB page and cracked up. 

I'm surprised that CNN couldn't have had copy right infringements on the use of the logo and voice over during the intro. James Earl Jones.

Funny ?  Without a doubt !!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2011)

The first time I saw this was in Iraq, I was in a supposedly "serious" meeting and they rolled this... thought it was pretty funny but at the same time thought "damn I'm glad those aren't my guys" :)


----------

